# The trials, tribulations and comedic moments of my bunnies lives



## Flashy (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi there, I posted the following bit in theintroductions bit, but it seems fitting to introduce the bunnies at thestart of the blog.

I hope to update it as often as possible with amusing anecdotes,stories, traumas, births (hopefully), deaths (hopefully not) and justgenerally note the lives of my bunnies. :bunnydance:



[align=center]* * * * * [/align]
This is Sky. He is 18 months old and our 'alpha' male, if you like. Asyou can see, we had to teach him how to do his thing, lol. He had a fewhilarious attempts until we showed him the book, and now he hasfathered a buck, and we are hopinf he will father some more this year.He has a beautiful temperment and him and I are pretty bonded. Hefollows me about when he gets the chance, only, I see him as a bunnyfriend, and he clearly sees me as his mate, but I assure you, it won'tbe me carrying his litter this summer :embarrassed:



[align=center]




[/align]


This is Cloud, he is Sky's only surviving baby, only he is not such ababy anymore at 9 months old. Even though he has nethie parentage, hesort of grew out of control and is a HUGE bunny. Guess we should haveshowed him what he was supposed to look like :foreheadsmack:. He is duefor the snip this summer, provided that Sky can father some babies, sopoor Cloud will be losing his maleness, but also his new foundviciousness, which is always a good thing.



[align=center]



[/align]


This isPogo and Polo, they are blue eyed whites, and 10months old. they are sisters and they do everything together...including trying to fall out their hutch.



[align=center]



[/align]


Sandy is a fairly recent addition to our bunny family. We lost threebuns in very unrelated circumstances, but in very close succession, soSandy will hopefully be able to raise a litter. She is really cheeky,and as you can see from the picture, feels very at home here, infact,this picture was taken on the second day we had her. 



[align=center]



[/align]


Badger is also a recent addition, for the same reason as Sandy, otherthan he is guy, so won't be raising any litters. He is a totalcharacter and loves to give the golden shower, preferably all over myhead :crazinessHe loves people and is almost like a puppy, sotaking pictures is hard as he is always demanding a stroke. Thispicture is taken from above, bless him.



[align=center]



[/align]


Sunshine and Sweep are our dwarf lops. They are fairly old men now, at8 years old. They are brothers and they still live together and have anincredibly zest for life.



[align=center]



[/align]

So there we go. These are my beautiful buns. :bunnydance:


----------



## Flashy (Apr 26, 2007)

*Pogo and Polo*

They spent all day lying down, one of them in particular, totally ontheir sides, all relaxed, except for at one time. The only time theywere not lying down was when I went outside to take a picture of themlying down. lol. Excellent.



*Badger*

Today Badger took a carefully timed shot and gave me the golden showerall over my freshly washed hair, and then later all over myfeet.ullhair:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 26, 2007)

Very interesting! Welcome to theforum! That Badger sounds like a character, check thebeginning of his name BADger, hee hee. Sky looking at thatpicture is priceless, how funny. I'll look forward tohearing mcu, much more!


----------



## binkies (Apr 26, 2007)

Wow, tell Badger thank you. She just knew you were too clean. 

They are all just gorgeous!


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 27, 2007)

Love the photos - badger is my favorite...of course!

Keep the photos and stories coming!

Peg


----------



## Flashy (Apr 27, 2007)

lol, seems like Badger is a hit.

Angelnsnuffy, we tried calling him 'Goodger' today, but he was likethis :nope:so Badger it is, lol. Oh, and bunny in your Avataris absolutely beautiful.

*
Sky
*

The oldest nethie we have, even though he is only 18 months.He is the most bonded to me, and hardly ever sprays me anymore. Heknows that I am his even when I am covered in others buns sprays (Thatmakes me sound so gross, but I'm not, I promise lol). Today, I walkedout to his hutch, and three whips of his tail later, I was soaked. Icouldn't BELIEVE it. Badger just sat watching me get wet, probablyinwardly laughing (Badger lives in the hutch below Sky).Sandy lives in the hutch next to Sky and recently Sky has started'visiting' that hutch again. Last time he had a next door neighbour heused to walk on the thin ledge across (of course my hands were hoveringjust there to catch him if he slipped) to Tubby (an ancient buck whohad to be put to sleep earlier this year. Sky has just started walkingacross to see his new girlfriend, Sandy, well, all things going to planthey will be parents soon, but they clearly like each other, which isalways a good start.



*
Pogo and Polo
*

Once again, they laid down ALL day. I was out in the garden and theystayed laying down, I went in and out and they stayed laying down, andI came out with a camera and they got up! contrary bunnies. SO helpful.



*
Sandy
*
Sandy came to us about 5 weeks ago. From the second week onwards shebecame very good at using a litter tray in her hutch, she was so tidyand easy to clean out. Then we moved her to her new permanent hutch(from her quarantine one) and everything went wrong. She decided thatshe didn't want her litter tray where it was, and repeatedly moves itaround. Today, I opened her bed area and she had clearly used thelitter tray and then flipped it on its side, because the urine wasrunning out. I wonder if this is as close as bunnies get to a toiletthat desposes of waste. lol


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks! The bunny in my avatar isAngel, a mini rex. I love her, she's my good girl.Very well potty trained too!

Your posts make me lol at work.


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 27, 2007)

heehee, your kiddies are suchcharacters. The twin girls are still totally myfavorites. They remind me of my girl Misty with her contraryways...

_________
Nadia


----------



## Flashy (Apr 27, 2007)

*HoneyPot wrote:*


> heehee, your kiddies are such characters. The twingirls are still totally my favorites. They remind me of mygirl Misty with her contrary ways...
> 
> _________
> Nadia


aw, poor little Dopeys (as we call them). They are truly the densestrabbits that we have had. But it's good to know that they have afollowing, albeit a small one lol.

Sounds like your Misty is a bit of a character too, lol, bet she gives you loads of pleasure 

(And angel, glad my random updates are keeping you amused  )


----------



## Flashy (Apr 27, 2007)

*
Dear My Beautiful Flashy
*
*It's been 16 months exactly since you flew free.*

*I still miss you deeply. Everyday I fear losing your son because heis the strongest link I have to you, my best ever friend.*



[align=center]*Is it a kind of dream
Floating out on the tide
Following the river of death downstream
Oh, is it a dream?

There's a fog along the horizon
A strange glow in the sky
And nobody seems to know where you go
And what does it mean?
Oh, is it a dream?

Bright eyes
Burning like fire
Bright eyes
How can you close and fail?
How can the light that burned so brightly
Suddenly burn so pale?
Bright eyes

Is it a kind of shadow
Reaching into the night
Wandering over the hills unseen
Or is it a dream?

There's a high wind in the trees
A cold sound in the air
And nobody ever knows when you go
And where do you start
Oh, into the dark

Bright eyes
Burning like fire
Bright eyes
How can you close and fail?
How can the light that burned so brightly
Suddenly burn so pale?
Bright eyes

Bright eyes
Burning like fire
Bright eyes
How can you close and fail?
How can the light that burned so brightly
Suddenly burn so pale?
Bright eye*[/align]


[align=center]*



*[/align]


[align=center]*Forever in my heart,*[/align]


[align=center]*My angel, *[/align]


[align=center]*My love,*[/align]


[align=center]*Flashy Magoo, RIP*[/align]


----------



## Flashy (Apr 27, 2007)

*Cloud*

*Cloud is making me really sad at the moment. When hishormones are in check, he is so soppy, still sits in the crook of myarm and sleeps. But at the moment, with spring in the air, maturefemales around, and male competition, he is a vile, vicious littleman.*

*I love him socompletely that it breaks me heartthat he attacks me if I try and go anywhere near him, that I am havingto look for falconry gloves just to be able to pick him up to put himaway, or get him out of his hutch.*

*If I put my foot in the run, he attacks it, I have bitesall over my shins. If I Put my hand in the hutch I losechunks out of them. If I hold him to me, he bites my boobs. If I holdhim facing away from me, he tries to nip my fingers.*

*He is so special to me, he is Sky's one and only (so far)off-spring, which means he is the grandson of my beautifulFlash.*

*Cloud will be being snipped as soon as we can, but it istotally important to me to keep Flash's gene pool going. Preferablybreeding Sky and Sandy, but if something tragic happened to Sky (afterhaving so many tragic losses recently we are half expecting somethingto happen) then Cloud would be the one to breed, so we need a litterfrom either Sky or Cloud before Cloud can be snipped.*

*It just makes me cry that a bunny that I held from theday he was born rips me apart, all due to hormones. *

*I know that he will become much happier and friendlieragain when his hormones are gone, but until then I have to deal withthe hurt that he causes me, emotionally I mean, notphysically.*

*Sorry, I am aware of how totally pathetic thatsounds, but this is for the good, the bad, and the cute.*


----------



## Flashy (Apr 28, 2007)

*Cloud*

Cloud has been in his hutch all day, for the first time in acouple of months. He has been pretty calm. Dad got him out for me tohold, and it was like holding the baby Cloud again. I cradled him inthe crook of my elbow and he went to sleep, instantly. It's so weird.He's been soppy again today, which i have missed. Roll on thesnip.



*The Dopeys*

Polo made me laugh today. They are both all hormone filled,and either ready to breed, or be spayed, but we kind of want to breedso we are holding back on that. I moved Pogo to the run, went back forPolo, and Polo reared up on her back legs and hopped across the hutchto me like a kangaroo, but by the time she got to me she had forgottenthat she was hormonal and started sniffing my hand and let me pick herup easily.



*Sandy*

Sandylaid most of the day in the tunnel or next tothe tunnel (she was in a run) until the shade came off and she stood,like a meer cat, for ages, looking adoringly (ok, so she was justlooking, I added the adoringly) at Sky. They do seem to like eachother, which should make the mating easier.



*Badger*

Badger was in the run under Cloud's hutch, he provided mewith the golden shower three times, but only my ankles, which is nottoo bad. I put my fingers through the mesh at the top of the run and hecame up to them, which I knew he would, I smelt of lady rabbit so hewas desperate to smell me, and got so excited, that he couldn't standstill and promptly fell over backwards. Bless him.


----------



## binkies (Apr 28, 2007)

Oh wow! It sounds like you have a major handfull! You are obviously a more patient person that I am.


----------



## Flashy (Apr 28, 2007)

lol, I can be patient when I want to be. I guessmy rabbits are my life so they get the best bits of me, which includessome patience lol.


----------



## binkies (Apr 28, 2007)

*Flashywrote:*I guess my rabbits are my life so theyget the best bits of me, which includes some patience lol.

Ummmm, does that include flesh?


----------



## Flashy (Apr 28, 2007)

Only if they (by'they' I meanCloud)think that my elbows, fingers, toes and shins are thebest parts of me, lol, otherwise, they just get parts of me


----------



## Flashy (Apr 29, 2007)

*Today dad is putting up hooks inour rabbit shed so that I can hang pictures of the bunnies that we havelost.*

*All our bunnies are pets, and very special to me. Werecently lost three in quick succession, and I miss themincredibly.*

*I originally wanted to talk about them all, but I can't,it wrecks me too much. There are 5 here that we lost within the past 16months, 4 of them were too young to die, by far. We lost them to anencounter where the cat groomed it and scared it senseless, labour, oldage, kidney problems, a bad reaction to meds. I hate losing friends*


[align=center]*Flash*[/align]

[align=center]*



*[/align]

[align=center]*12-03-2005 - 27-12-2005*[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]*Ozzy*[/align]

[align=center]*



*[/align]

[align=center]*July 2004 - 17-06-2006*[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]*Tubby*[/align]

[align=center]*



*[/align]

[align=center]*April 1995 - 01-02-2007*[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]*Boofa*[/align]

[align=center]*



*[/align]

[align=center]*July 2004 - 09-02-2007*[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]*Moon*[/align]

[align=center]*



*[/align]

[align=center]*06-10-2005 - 15-03-2007*[/align]


*Miss you all like crazy, think of you everyday.*

*Love you loads *

*Sweet dreams Bright Eyes*

*Tx*


----------



## Flashy (Apr 29, 2007)

*General*

*I discovered today how hard it is to take pictures of mybunnies because they all come to me, so all come to the camera.*



*Sky*

*Sky was in the run next to Sandy today (One of our runsis a big run that can be segmented into two, or just kept as one bigarea). They were so sweet together. They were laying next to eachother, to sitting next to each other, or walking with each other. Theseare all good signs *

*He is a typical horny guy, looking for it everywhere andanywhere, but she was raising her tail to him, so this islooking promising.*

*I had the front off his hutch earlier, having a bit of aphoto session, and he decided to pay Sandy a visit (who lives in thehutch next door), and whilst the photo is sweet, it was not easy to bemaking sure he didn't fall, or jump, whilst taking a pic, lol. Not themost co-operative bunny.*


[align=center]*



*[/align]
*I swapped all their kabobs around today and this is Skyreclaiming the kabob. He had one from Cloud, and one from Sandy, solots of good smells for him to enjoy.*


[align=center]*



*[/align]


*Cloud*

*Cloud was mighty co-operative today. He went in his run,and when it came time to get him out, I put on my big boots, and wentin, expecting attacks from all fronts, and he came and sat in front ofme, like an angel and I picked him up.*

*He was an angel until I opened the front of his hutch awhile later to take some photos. Then he decided he was going to trashit. Duh, well done me.*


[align=center]*



*[/align]

[align=left][/align]

[align=left]*Sandy*[/align]

[align=left]*I thinkwe are finallygetting there with Sandy and her litter tray. I have not had toretrieve it from all areas of her hutch for a few days, and she isusing it again. this is grand because when she has kits it will bebetter for her to be using a litter tray.*[/align]

[align=left]*She loves Sky, lol, as much as bunnies loveother bunnies, as opposed to instinct. I can't wait to matethem*[/align]

[align=left]*This is her coming to investigate me,investigating where her litter tray was (apologies for the slightblurriness).*[/align]

[align=center]*



*[/align]

[align=left][/align]

[align=left]*Badger*[/align]

[align=left]*Well, what can I say about Badger. He takescute pictures, that's about all I can say. And that when I pick him up,to go anywhere, he gets so excited that he poos and wees everywherelol.*[/align]

[align=left]*Yet another Badger face *[/align]

[align=center]*



*[/align]

[align=left]*But he takes better ones behind bars, because, obviously, he can't get to me lol.*[/align]

[align=center]*



*[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=left]*Sunshine and Sweep*[/align]

[align=left]*Sunshine and Sweep live in a big pen at theend of the garden. They have everything they need there, bed area,weather protection, litter trays, and most importantly eachother.*[/align]

[align=left]*I got in their area today, and because Ismelt of Sky, and had already had the bottom of my jeans sprayed byBadger, they showed a great deal of interest in me. Bless them, theselittle old men are so sweet. Not really tame, they prefer each otherand were vicious when they were younger, but they are still friendlyand inquisitive.*[/align]

[align=left]*They very both liked my legs, rather a lot, lol.*[/align]

[align=center]*



*[/align]

[align=center]*



*[/align]


----------



## wax32 (Apr 29, 2007)

Great stories. Cloud sounds like a terror!


----------



## Flashy (Apr 29, 2007)

lol, at the moment he is  But that's what hormones do to a male bunny, so I'll just have to get used to it.


----------



## Flashy (Apr 30, 2007)

*Sky*

*Poor old Sky, he was in a run that did not adjoin anyladies today, so he spent rather a large amount of time watching firstthe Dopey's, and then Sandy, flirting with Badger.*

*I sat in his run with him for a while, to give him a fussand some attention, and as I sat there I thought it was my duty to dosomething with the toys to make them more interesting, so I upended thechube he has. It certainly worked because he wouldn't leave the thingalone, and he ended up trying to get inside it. Poordensebunny. (this is all before he got himself stuck in a small box, lol,his density was on top form today)*

[align=center]*




*[/align]


*Cloud*

*Stunning day with Cloud today:happydance. He has a rununderneath his hutch, and I was changing him today, hoping he wouldstay down in the run, but no, nice and co-operatively he arrived up inthe hutch. What was the first thing he did? Launch himself, with greatenthusiam, into the binbag with the dirty stuff in, and startsscrabbling around, and smelling the hay (The Dopey's dirty stuff was inthere too).*

*So, having cleaned out the Dopey's hutch, I thought,'this will amuse him for a while' and put him in the Dopey's hutchwhile I finished cleaning his. What did he do in their hutch? Trash it.Not impressed lol.*

*So when he started to do that I put him back in his, butnot before he came over and let me rub his nose. Oh yes, he let me rubhis nose!:toast:*

[align=center]*



*[/align]
*And when I put him back in his hutch, where did he end up?*

[align=center]*



*[/align]
[align=center]*



*[/align]
*Nope, not in the dirty hay, in the clean hay, so now everything smells of Cloud. *

*But at least he was happy, lol.*



*The Dopeys*

*What can I say about the Dopeys? Well, they are being very Dopey like, as always.*

[align=center]*



*[/align]


*Sandy*

*It appears Sandy is a regular slut. she loves Sky whenshe is next to him, but today, she was next to Badger in the run, shewas trying to entice him to chase her :nope:. She was bunny flirting :Oand to make the whole thing even more comical, Sky sat watching herflirt with Badger. It was sad. She has the life of Riley, and she knowsit.*

[align=center]*



*[/align]


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 30, 2007)

*Flashy wrote: *


> *The Dopeys*
> 
> *What can I say about the Dopeys? Well, they are being very Dopey like, as always.*
> 
> ...




:inlove:



_____________
Nadia


----------



## Flashy (Apr 30, 2007)

lol, but they are the two most boring bunnies we have ever had, lol.


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 30, 2007)

heehee. I have a thing for white bunnies. And those blue eyes!! *melts*


----------



## Flashy (May 1, 2007)

*The Dog*

*Our garden adjoins three others, and the garden thatadjoins our garden at the end is the garden of a rather nasty, noisy,vicious dog.*

*This annoying dogs new trick is to escape into our gardenand 'hunt' our rabbits (which are in safe and secure runs, but he is ahound, so trained to hunt).*

*Thank GOD my dad was outside tonight when the hound paidhis second trip to us (after his last trip we blocked up the hole thatwe thought he came through, but apparently he is coming through anotherway). He terrified poor Sky, Sandy and Badger, whos runs he made abeeline for. Cloud looked on in interest from a distance, as didSunshine and Sweep. The Dopeys were in their hutch, but they are toodopey to notice anything out of the ordinary lol.*

*We (being my dad and I)herded the dog up to thegarden it came from, and then shouted to them that we had their dog andthe dad came and collected it.*

*I went back over to my bunnies and Badger was runningaround and stamping and terrified pooless. This was his first everencounter with another animal. We got him recently and he lived in ashed until then, he has sort of met our cat, but that's it. So I pickedhim up and cuddled him and stroked him until he was settled, and thenput him in his nice clean hutch that had toys from the ladies in there,which kept him busy so he soon forgot.*

*Sandy and Sky were in the run that divides into two, andthey huddled together which was cute. I watched them for a bitafterwards to see whether they were bothered by the dog. They were abit on edge, but not too bothered.*



*Sandy*

*After watching them for a while after the dog had gonehome I noticed Sandy picking up sticks and bits of wood and runningaround with them, much like a dog might run with a stick. And on closerinspection she seemed to be stealing toys from Sky's area (with the aidof a slight dip in the floor) and then running with them into her areaand hoarding them, lol. Which I thought was really cute.*

*I found out about Sandy's first litter today. She arrivedat the breeders pregnant, and had the babies soon after arriving, solost her first litter, the breeder then bred her again and she had 4live kits and a dead one. So I know she can breed. *

*I was supposed to get her as a breeding doe only, tocarry on the spotty gene, I wasn't supposed to bond, yet I did. I loveher to bits, she is so funny. I hope to GOD I don't lose her with alitter too. that would be three buns in one year *



*Cloud*

*I managed to successfully put CLoud away again today.Woot! Except he did attack me, but my boots protected me. Oh well,can't have everything lol.*


----------



## Flashy (May 2, 2007)

Firstly I would like you all the know that I amthoroughly pissed off because I just spent an hour writing a post, onlyfor my computer to somehow lose it. I'm gutted, really gutted.

So here we bloody go again.

I took lots of pictures today, sat in the run with varying buns.

You know what? I'm too fucking pissed off to do it again now. I'mreally upset I lost it all so I'm going to give up for tonight.


----------



## Flashy (May 2, 2007)

**breaths**

*I am calmer now and don't like to be beaten by anything, so I am determined to do this before I go to bed dammit.*

*As I tried to say before, I took loads of pictures today, sitting in various bunnies runs.*



*Sky*

*I sat in Sky's run after I sat in Badger's, so I thinkSky was offended that his 'mate' had cheated on him (of course totallyignoring the fact that he was flirting with someone else, and givingbunny kisses out freely :O ).*



[align=center]*



*[/align]


[align=center]*



*[/align]
*He also decided to take revenge on my leg foot, one that Badger had taken rather a fancy to.*



[align=center]*



*[/align]


*The Dopeys*

*Especially for Honeypot *

*Dopeys arenormally together...*



[align=center]*



*[/align]
*...but they can do things separately...*



[align=center]*



*[/align]
*...theycan be interested inescaping...*



[align=center]*



*[/align]
*...or, (shock horror) in another rabbit!!!!...*



[align=center]*



*[/align]
*...they might appear to argue with each other...*



[align=center]*



*[/align]
*...and try to get away from each other...*



[align=center]*



*[/align]

*...in any way they can...*



[align=center]*



*[/align]

*...but they still love each other loads.*



[align=center]*



*[/align]


*Sandy*

*I just love Sandy, she is so cute. I found out yesterdaythat this is her fourth, and final I might add, home. I want it to bethe happiest it can possibly be for her. *

*And let's face it, she takes gorgeous pictures (well, not takes them, more stars in them).*



[align=center]*



*[/align]


[align=center]*



*[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]



[/align]


*Badger*

*Badger traumered me today, lol. I sat in the run withhim, and he got rather excited, culminating with him trying toimpregnate my foot.*

*I had to include this because it's what is fastly becoming a traditional Badger picture.*



[align=center]*



*[/align]
*'Ooh, a pellet, it's mine! how exciting'.*



[align=center]*



*[/align]
*Just for plain cuteness.*



[align=center]*



*[/align]
*'Ooh, I wonder if this thing will have my babies'.*



[align=center]*



*[/align]
*'This doesn't feel quite right, but I'll keep goinjgnonetheless'. This is Badger humping my foot (yes, I take pictures ofbizarre things). It was so funny, when I movved my foot to get him toget off, he just clung on more and carried on even though he was in theair at the oddest angle for a bunny to do that, lol. I was laughing sohard, God knows what the neighbours would have thought.*



[align=center]*



*[/align]
*'Oh, that was hard work'. After he had done his thingwith me foot, he was clearly shattered. Clearly I gave him a goodworkout, lol. The first one is taken when I am sitting in Sky's run, soexcuse the mesh, and the second is taken through glass and mesh becauseI'm inside, so sorry for the quality. He never lies down like that, orsits in his powderpuff pose unless no one is about (or so he thinks) sohe really must have been tired.*



[align=center]*



*[/align]


[align=center]*



*[/align]


*Sunshine and Sweep*

*I looked out my window this morning, at about 5am, andSunshine and Sweep were sitting there, with their paws on their foodbowl waiting for their food, totally ignoring the fact that normallythey wouldn't get it until about 6 hours after that. lol, strangebunnies. They did look cute though*.


----------



## Flashy (May 2, 2007)

Thank GOD for that!:bunnydance:


----------



## HoneyPot (May 3, 2007)

haha - congratulations on gettng the post up - Ialmost threw my computer out the door the other day because I lost along post (with a lot of pictures) 3 times before I finally got it upwith no problems.

Secondly - YES!! That was extra coverage on the Dopey's today- I loved it! And you say they're not exciting... I thinkthey just look so much like my Misty that i can't help but love them!


----------



## Flashy (May 3, 2007)

*HoneyPot wrote:*


> Secondly - YES!! That was extra coverage on theDopey's today - I loved it! And you say they're notexciting... I think they just look so much like my Misty that i can'thelp but love them!


I know what you mean, everytime I see a spotty nethie, I instantly fallin love with it, even if it is the most vicious little thing. 



*As I type Badger and Sky are in runs next to each other.It quite cold today, but I know they will both keep warm with lots ofrunning. I have to sit so I can see them because the fucking dogescaped again today.*

*Badger is having the time of his life. He's never run insuch a big space with so many different smells and he is making themost of it.*

*Sky on the other hand is patrolling his territory border.Just running up and down the side nearest Badger, watching Badger thewhole time. (and for a few mins there they were both mirroring eachother, but other than that Badger has shown littleinterest).*

*Sky is our alpha male, and boy does he know it. Badger isjust a baby boy and he just wants to run, play, hump and be fussed allday.*

*And now Badger is trying his hardest to rip off his nailsby scrabbling the run mesh. not good. He also appears to be ridding therun of all it's wood. Soon it's just be a pile of mesh and Badger willhave chewed himself free, lol. And by soon, I mean not realistically,before anyone thinks I am merrily watching my bunny escape,lol.*

*lol, Badger appear to have his escape route planned. Heis running around his run and going back to look at the same cornerevery lap, stand on his back legs and seems to assess the likelihood hecan make a getaway.*

*lol, I can just see myself sitting here all day typingwhat they are doing. How sad does that make me, lol. But I'm not goingto do it, lol.*


----------



## mezeta (May 3, 2007)

This is such a good blog, That first picture ofSky is hilarious, arrrr and Sandy what a babe! I'm going to be keepingmy eye on these buns. You have been blessed with some gorgeous bunnychildren past and present


----------



## Flashy (May 3, 2007)

*mezeta wrote: *


> You have been blessed with some gorgeous bunny children past and present


Aw, thanks, that means loads


----------



## binkies (May 3, 2007)

I'm glad you were able to get your post up. It is so cute and entertaining! I like the dopeys!


----------



## jordiwes (May 3, 2007)

What a great blog!

I am totally in love with Badger.


----------



## Flashy (May 3, 2007)

Thanks 

It's really interesting to know which ones people like, lol. 

And binkies, I too and glad I got my post up, Thanks


----------



## Flashy (May 3, 2007)

*Cloud*

*He spent most of his time in the run gazing adoringly upat the Dopeys and Sandy (whilst she was in her hutch). It was reallycute.*



*Sandy*

*Today Sandy started off in her hutch and went out intothe run later in the day. I gave her the whole run, and it's prettylarge. She was running and binkying and generally having a grandtime.*

*The run smelt of Badger, as he had been in it before, sothat probably contributed, but she looked like she was having athoroughly good time.*

*She has a digging tray, and at one point she rolled,starting with her right side down, then rolled right over on her back,and finished laying on her left side. I've never seen a bunny do that,it was super sweet.*

*Then she was laying down and then rolled a bitonto her side and was wiggling, it looked like some form of dustbath.*

*She looked really happy, which is so good.*


----------



## Flashy (May 4, 2007)

*Mating Day.*

*I originally bought Sandy as a breeding doe, not bondwith her, not love her, just breed from her, then maybe connectafterwards.*

*That didn't happen, I love her loads. She's so funny, quirky, interesting and loving.*

*I am watching her and Sky 'get it on', and I'm terrified.*

*In the past 18 months we have done a lot of breeding, andit has always, every single time, had tragic consequences.*

*Litter 1 October 6th 2005 - 2 dead babies, 2 live babies.*

*Litter 2 OCtober 6th 2005 - one dead baby.*

*Litter 3 May 28th 2006 - one dead baby.*

*Litter 4 June 21st 2006 - 4 dead babies, dead doe.*

*Litter 5 July 17th 2006 - one live baby, three dead babies.*

*Litter 6 February 7th 2007 - 4 dead babies, dead doe.*



*I feel like I have sentenced her to death, that I'm goingto lose my lovely girl. ****, it's making me cry just thinking about it(I have never properly grieved for the buns we lost this year as theyall kind of fell together, one of which included a doe and herlitter).*

*I'm so scared.*

*Sandy is acting with Sky, the way that Ozzy did. She wasreally up for it, running quick, staying low, in corners, etc (not theway that Boof did it, Boof was more sitting, being friends with Sky,not subservient to him). Ozzy died from exhaustion when she gave birth(litter 4) and I would feel awful if that happened to Sandy.*

*I know rationally that it shouldn't happen, because Sandyhas previously raised a litter of 4 (that started as a litter of 5,with one dead baby) and also had a litter before that that she lost,but right now all things bunny related just seem so **** here that I'mconvinced she will die. *

*The last good bunny thing to happen was the 5th litterwhen we got one live baby, yet it was obviously bitter sweet because welost 3.*

*I'm sorry for just venting and stuff, I'm just absolutelybloody terrified right now. Yet I had to do this. I felt I had to mateto keep Flash's and Moon's gene pool going via Sky. *

*Sorry, bad day all round.*


----------



## Flashy (May 4, 2007)

*Ok, they are now separated, but in runs next to each other, so that's one hurdle sorted.*

*As this was the first time they had met properly, I was careful with how I introduced them.*

*I put Sky in the big run, so he could put his smell down,and I put her in his hutch. She just sat in his hutch munching his hay,lol.*

*Then, after about 15 mins I took her and a towel into hisrun. I originally thought I would sit with her on my lap so that Icould sense how she was feeling, and I can read Sky like a book, so Icould prevent a nasty meeting if necessary. But I had not let Sandy inon that plan because she lept straight off my lap, stuck her tail inthe air, and let Sky do his thing.*

*I love the way that the buck shrieks, falls off and thengoes all jerky. And then when he stamps and whines it's reallycute.*

*She was clearly up for it, lol. She behaved just like Ozdid, which does scare me, but it's too late now. She was running intothe corners, and lying down, Sky was a bit bemused a kind of 'what am Isupposed to do with this funny running black thing?' type bemusement.They were sweet together though. He did his thing multiple times, whichis good. She mean that she doesn't have one big baby thatmight get stuck, it should mean that she has a few kits, and that theycome out easily (hopefully she won't fall victim toexhaustion).*

*He was pretty rough with her, rougher than he has beenwith any of the other does hes met. I don't know if that's because ofthe season but it was quite sad. He was kind of (gently) scrabbling herback, he was using his head to push her and nudge her about and stuff.Normally, or rather, in the past, he has been a total gentleman, butnot today apparently.*

*After they had done it few times and she kept going fromcorner to corner and smirging herself in them, I put some toys and hayin to distract Sky, and it worked, he then started sniffing, chewingthe toys and watching the birds trying to steal his food. *

*Sandy clearly decided this was disgusting behaviour asshe sat up, and then ran all the way around the run straight past Skyand back into a corner all smirged up. This of course drew Sky back toher, and she kept doing this kind of thing whenver he stopped showingher interest. At one point she ran around the edge of the run and ranto him and buried her head under his tummy, it looked really cute, Iknow she was being subservient, but it did look sweet.*

*It was all going swimmingly until I looked up and saw hertrying to hump him, and then she turned around, walked away and thenran at him and kind of almost head butted him in the side (not hard oranything like that). So we decided enough was enough and now they arenext to each other.*

*She is stuffing her face with food and hay, and he is stamping, and looking rather bemused at it all.*


----------



## jenfur427 (May 4, 2007)

Love all the pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mezeta (May 4, 2007)

I WANT YOUR BUNS!!

Oh my god Sandy, Sandy, Sandy you are so gorgeous :inlove:

(I've just thought if this wasn't on a rabbit post, people would think I'm a bit queer, especially the first line hehe)

Arrr its so sweet how you want to carry on Flashys legacy, I'm lookingforward to seeing baby pics, and don't worry yourself I'm sure Sandywill be fine she sounds like a right feisty little madamGive them all a bunny kiss for me


----------



## Flashy (May 4, 2007)

I better hide my buns then so that you can'tsteal them:embarrassedI really love that emoticon and feelthe need to use it as much as possible lol).

Sandy is beautiful, and you are right, she is feisty. I just hope bunnytragedy doesn't strike us again. I'm fed up with it, lol. I want nomore of my bunnies at the bridge. I know kits often die, and whilst itupsets me, I would much rather lose those and have her. But ideallyhave them all, lol.

Oh, and if we get live buns then there will be pics EVERYWHERE! :bunnydance:

Oh, and Sandy could be a guys name (Sandy the male nanny from friends:nod), so you might have sounded less queer than you thought, lol.


----------



## Flashy (May 4, 2007)

*Sky and Sandy*

*Because I'm weird I took pics of them earlier, just thought I would share *



[align=center]*




*[/align]
*Sandy was running away like some kind of black bullet.Sky was rather aware and took the 'approach with care'stance.*



[align=center]*



*[/align]


[align=center]*



*[/align]
*This is Sky being nasty and scrabbling her *



[align=center]*



*[/align]
*Sky came to sit with Sandy when she was smirged against the bars. It was really sweet.*



[align=center]*



*[/align]


*Cloud*

*I risked my legs and sat in the run with him.He was pretty nasty at first biting, scrabbling, generally just beingCloud, but after I sat still for a bit he got distracted and went off,but did keep coming back, unfortunately.*

*He is rather good at pretending to be an innocent bunny though.*



[align=center]*



*[/align]
*Badger was in the run next door, and he was clearly feeling threatened, marking everything in sight.*



[align=center]*



*[/align]
*This is my shoelaces being tightened, and then Cloudclearly making me feel at home by removing my shoes... if only it werelike that, lol.*



[align=center]*



*[/align]


[align=center]*



*[/align]
*He was clearly feeling good, rolling around and lying down.*



[align=center]*



*[/align]

[align=center]




[/align]

[align=center][/align]
*It all went well until he came stretching up next to me,stretching up my arm so I looked down at him, said hello, and hestretched that little bit further and bit my nose. :XThat wasenough trauma. I got out the run and left, rubbing my poor nose*

*He's so sweet though. I mean what a soppy bunnyrolling like that. I wish his hormones didn't run behaviour.*


----------



## binkies (May 4, 2007)

I just love how every single rabbit you have looks comfy and happy, just thrilled with life.


----------



## Flashy (May 4, 2007)

*binkies wrote: *


> Ijust love how every single rabbit you have looks comfy and happy, justthrilled with life.


Aw, thanks, that means so much  If someone who has only seen pics cansay that then all is good  If my buns are happy and comfortable thenthat makes me feel better so thank you so much for sayingthat


----------



## Flashy (May 4, 2007)

[align=center]*Sweet dreams Flashy.*[/align]
[align=center]*Today was to mark your day. I couldn't do it on yourday for loads of reasons, but I just want you to know that these babiesare for you.*[/align]
[align=center]*Sweet dreams Magoo. *[/align]
[align=center]*Sweet Dreams Moon, my curly whirly girlie. *[/align]
[align=center]*Love you both*[/align]
[align=center]*x*[/align]


----------



## Flashy (May 5, 2007)

*The Dopeys*

*I went and stood at the patio doors, looking at thebunnies, and saw the Dopeys creating some sort of drama between the twoof theminvolving licking I think though. I accidently knockedthe door, and they stopped, and looked over with what can only bedescribed as a guilty look. So God knows what they were doing lol, butapparently they felt guilty about it.*



*Sandy*

*I kept Sandy in her hutch today, just to settle. She was very perky and interested, which was nice *

*I offered her a tiny piece of carrot through the bars.She had had a small bit before, but whenever we have given the littliesfresh goods, they have got diarrhoea. She came straight over and had asniff. Then a tiny lick, then a tiny little nibble. By this point itseems that she decided it was yummy because she then took three hugebites and sat there chomping away. Then had another couple before Itook the carrot away. *

*The I thought, hmm, let's try pear, so I put a bit ofpear through the bar, and there was nothing tentative about this, shetook world's biggest rabbit bite, and sat there chomping on it, clearlythoroughly enjoying it.*

*I guess I better give her little bits of fresh, unless itupsets her system. She clearly enjoys it, lol.*


----------



## binkies (May 6, 2007)

That sounds so sweet. I just love it when mineget their veggies and are eating away, then Ivory thinks it isimportant to come over and thank me.


----------



## Flashy (May 6, 2007)

Aw, that's really cute. How does he thank you?


----------



## Flashy (May 6, 2007)

*The boys got their digging traysback together with new soil and BOY did they love them. The nice whitecolour on them soon turned a lovely dirty brown. lol. But theycertainly do love digging *



*Sky*

*I gave him a sliver of apple and a tiny bit of carrottoday, and after some initial caution, he devoured it. Maybe a goodthing to treat him with *

*I also had an episode with Sky that I thought I wouldnever have. I had been holding Badger (who now seems to respond to hisname, which is cute) and after I had put him back, and then went toSky, I put him arm in to move some stuff in the run and Sky launched atme and sunk his teeth into my wrist. One of the holes bled, but theother place that his teeth went was right on a vein, so it's lucky theydidn'[t go in deep.I guess under that bunny that loves me isa vicious brute who will protect his territory. *



*Sandy*

*I have decided that I am going to work with Sandy in herhutch. I am going to try and spend a lot of time stroking her, etc, sothat if/when the babes come she is used to me having my hands in herhutch, stroking her, etc*.


----------



## Flashy (May 6, 2007)

*Sky*

*I brought Sky in for a cuddle tonight. We used to spendabout 12 hours together each day, but due to good weather, and usbattling fleas, he goes outside.*

*But I brought him in and sat him on my lap. He is notnormally a snuggly bunny, but he was tonight, so I guess he appreciatedthe company and fuss.*

*He was snuggling right down, his head was in my hand, hecurled around like a little baby. It was so sweet *


----------



## binkies (May 7, 2007)

*Flashy wrote: *


> Aw, that's really cute. How does he thank you?


She just runs over to me with a big mouthful of whatever it is and chins me. Makes me feel like a million bucks!


----------



## Flashy (May 7, 2007)

Aw that's really really cute.

Shows you a doing a great job, and he knows it


----------



## Flashy (May 7, 2007)

*Sky*

*I brought Sky in today and sat with him on my lap. It waspissing down outside, so they couldn't have a run outside, and I refuseto let anyone run inside after Moon was killed by fleas. *

*Sky was really cute on my lap, sometimes sitting,sometimes shifting about, nipping everything in sight, trying to chewthe zip, showing interest in everything. He is so cute, I just fall inlove with him everytime I see him. Well, that was until I was bendingdown by Badger's hutch and Sky felt the need to give me the goldenshower over my brand new top and belt. Excellent.*



*Sandy*

*Sandy is looking perky. She lives next to Sky,and normally, when Sky's cage front is off, he tries to walk to herhutch, which he can do. Today though, her front was off and she seemedto decide that she was going to see him, lol (talk about sneakingabout), but she got halfway there, scared herself and wentrunningto the back of her hutch and sat there, lol. Aw, poorbunny.*



*Badger*

*Badger came in for a cuddle today, which is the firsttime I have braved this. Anytime I pick him up he gets so excited thathe wees and poos everywhere, lol. So I got myself prepared!*

*I used a towel, and sat with him on a towel, making surethere was a little pocket that he could fill without getting me. Heobligingly filled it, lol, but nothing got on me. He loves a fuss lotsof nose rubbing and stuff like that. He came in after Sky did, so hewas nipping and tasting everything because I smelt of another male. Sosweet.*


----------



## binkies (May 7, 2007)

Sounds like a great day for snuggles!


----------



## Bangbang (May 8, 2007)

I'm love with Badger! from his name to his cheeky little face, he is so cute!


----------



## Flashy (May 8, 2007)

*2 years ago.*

*2 years ago today.*

*I packed everything ready, lovingly sortedout your carry case, and your hutch, got the directions. All preparedto come and get my new friend.*

*I went to bed early the night before, tooexcited to sleep. This was better than Christmas, I was going to get anew friend; I was excited at the prospect of having something sopositive in my life.*

*I got up really early, And me and Emily setoff in the car to get you. It took us an hour and a half.Wewent in, I introduced myself, and he showed me too hisgarage.*

*It was wall to ceiling full ofrabbits. I was so excited, I was just looking for you, soeager to see you, finally, after eagerly waiting for five weeks.*

*I spotted you, but Richard appeared to wantto see me hold some others rabbits first, wanted to see whether or notI was able to look after you, and if I knew what I was doing. Ofcourse, I was able to show him that I know rabbits, he showed me yourgrandfather, and I held him. He was the first rabbit to chew my zip.You certianly carried on that tradition and passed it to Sky, Moon andCloud.*

*I held him and had a stroke, then I heldsweet little Simba, and finally, the moment I had been waiting for hadarrived. He got you, Truffles (your mother), Rain (your sister) andyour little black brother out of the hutch and onto the side board.*

*You were so funny, so sweet, having a nose around, trying to walk off the edge.*

*I was so excited to finally hold you, youwere so fluffy and cuddly. I held you in the garage and when we movedinto the utility room, I handed you to Richard, he put you down on theside because he wanted to check I had the right food. And what do youdo? You walk into free air and almost fall into the sink, so I put myhand out and you climb onto it, and sit there.*

*So I bring you closer for another cuddle,then we go into the kitchen to sit round the table and talk aboutgeneral rabbit based stuff, and you have a clean, which is rare whilstsitting on a person, and then you went to sleep.*

*You went to sleep on me the first time you met me.*

*When we were getting ready to go, I couldn'tbear to put you in the carry case, but I knew I had to. *

*Then we trundled off home, and we decidedthat I would call you Flash, as in Flash of Lightening which is aweather phenomena, sticking with the theme of the MaverickStud.*

*We stopped for lunch, and Emily went to getit, so that you were not left alone. Unbeknown to her I got you out andhad another cuddle because already I had fallen in love withyou.*

*We drove the rest of the way home, and Isettled you in your hutch. Knowing that soon you would not beso small and fluffy, I took some photos to remember the day.*


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]

*That day was the start of the first time inmy life I had felt loved for me, for the person I was, flaws and all.From that day on we became inseparable, it was Tracy and Flash, Flashand Tracy, one not complete unless the other was there.*

*You grew up to become the most amazing rabbit, the most amazing friend. *


[align=center]



[/align]

*Only a week or so before you died you were there, letting me cuddle you, cry over you. *

*You let me feel love, and care. You made melaugh, so so often, you were so funny, the most characterful bunny Ihad ever had, like a child in a rabbits body. We had a give and takerelationship. I gave you everything I had, I gave you my life, I livedfor you, from you I took the love you offered, the love I craved, Youtook the necesseties, the food, the water, the clean hutch, the love,time and attention, and gave me everything.*

*You gave me two beautiful children,Sky and Moon. *


[align=center]



[/align]

*Two beautiful children who used to keep mealive,now it's one beautiful child and one grandchild andthehope of more,as does your memory. Beautifulrelatives of yours that will hopefully bringa new generationof Flashyness, and carry on everything that you were.*

*You left me after just under eight monthstogether. That's not long enough for best friends to be together, itshould have, and will be, more.*

*You turned into a handsome bunny, full of life and fun, full of love.*

*I am living with you in my mind, keeping megoing, pushing me forward in my darkest hours. If I had never met you,never loved you, never owned you, I would be dead. You helpedme fight again. everyday I use you and Moon to inspire me forward,inspire me to fight. I know for certain we will be together again, butonce more, I am incontrol of that. I never used to be.*

*I love you with all my heart. Hopefully youknow that I still talk to you, still think about you, still crave beingwith you, still love you, still care, still cry for you.*

*Sky is turning out more and more like you,and I keep going to call him Flash, he is not you, and can never beyou, or replace you, but he is my new best friend, in his own right,but I know that had you been alive, he wouldn't be, he would just beanother friend, but he has seen me through, in times when you wouldhave. He guided me with your genes and his own lovelypersonality.*

*I wanted to mark today. Sky and Sandy matedon Friday, 4 days ago, as a present for you. I am hoping that she willbring me Skybabies that will have yours and his personality, Moon'scharacter, Cloud's interest and lovely characteristics of theirown. Last year Boofy gave you a grandson on what would havebeen 5 months after you died, but unfortunately that baby too, died.Hopefully this year Sandy can achieve this gift to us all and raise ahealthy litter of lovely kits.*

*The only thing I still have is my bunnies;your family, both by blood, and adoptedness. I am fighting foryou. I fight everyday. It's a battle, a tough one, you knowwhy, but so far I have not given in, often fighting at the 11th hour,but I'm still here, still fighting it all. I want to honour yourmemory, not piss all over it by disrespecting everything we hadtogether.*

*Please know, my precious one, that I amtrying. For you, I am trying, for your children and grand children I amtrying.*

*One day I will come, and we will be togetherforever. Until then you will be my guardian angel, my angel in the sky,hopefully with Moon, my star in the sky, giving my inspiration,pointing me the right way, and helping me live.*

*I love you with all my heart and that willnever ever change, I just wish, with everything I have, that we werestill together, somewhere physical, not just in my mind.*


*I hope the world that you are in is givingyou the time of your 'life', I hope you have lady bunnies on tap, thatyou are getting love and attention and you know that I am caring foryou, and still loving you everyday.*

*I love you my darling, with all my heart, I love you.*

*RIP my beautiful Flashy Magoo*


[align=center]*____*[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=left]*RIP Den*[/align]

[align=left][/align]

[align=left]*You should have been50today, mum's little sister, nan and grandad's youngest daughter, myonly maternal aunt.*[/align]

[align=left][/align]

[align=left]*RIP*[/align]


----------



## Flashy (May 8, 2007)

*Sandy*

*Sandy appears to have made a beautiful nest. It's abeautiful little hollow in the corner of her hutch. A tad early thoughme thinks.*


----------



## Michaela (May 8, 2007)

I just LOVE this picture!!






:inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Flashy (May 8, 2007)

lol, looking at that picture it's hard to believe he's such a vicious brute, but yes, I love it too.

Thanks


----------



## Michaela (May 8, 2007)

You are right, it's very hard to believe that! :rofl:

All of your babies are such cuties! * Narrows eyes in jealousy*


----------



## Flashy (May 8, 2007)

*Michaela wrote: *


> All of your babies are such cuties!


Why thank you kindly 

But in all fairness, so are yours


----------



## Michaela (May 8, 2007)

Hehe thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## TinysMom (May 8, 2007)

Oh wow. I just read your post today about when you first got your rabbit. You have me in tears.

In some ways, I understand your pain and your loss. As you know, I lostGingerSpice and it hurts every single day. I don't know that I'll everrecover from the loss completely.

I'm so glad you have one child and one grandchild to carry on......I just want you to know how touching your note was.

I know your rabbit knew he was loved....

Peg


----------



## Flashy (May 8, 2007)

Aw, thanks Peg. 

I hate that people have to grieve for pets and how much it hurts, andfor some people and some pets will hurt every day for the rest of theirlives, but on the other hand it shows that those people cared deeplyfor their pets, and whilst it hurts like bloody f**k for the people, Ibet the pet had a wonderful life to be loved like that.

I'm sorry I made you cry though, that was not the intention :hug1


----------



## TinysMom (May 8, 2007)

I think the tears needed to come anyway. We lostour cat of 12 years this weekend and I have been trying to do hismemorial on Rainbow Bridge....but I couldn't cry. 

But then when I read your post - the tears came - and I realized I could finally do his memorial...

....so the tears were a really good thing.

Peg


----------



## Flashy (May 8, 2007)

I justread that thread. I'm so sorryfor your loss. It's clear Alexander was deeply loved and will be missedforever. I'm sorry that you have to go through that, but I am glad thetears helped you to write a fitting tribute :hug1


----------



## HoneyPot (May 8, 2007)

I thought of Flash today - and of you ofcourse. My heart is with you today - I know it's probably ahard day - and just wanted to let you know that there are peoplethinking of you. 

__________
Nadia


----------



## Flashy (May 8, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## Flashy (May 8, 2007)

*Instead of a random double post, I'll edit it into an entry *

*Sky*

*I gave Sky two digging trays today, so he digs on theconcrete, lol. These bunnies are so contrary. On the other hand though,he had some sort of injury on his face a couple of weeks ago and itseems totally healed now, which is excellent, the scab seems to havefallen off and everything *



*The Dopeys*

*I gave all the bunnies hay cubes today. I stole the ideaoff of someone on here and thought I'd try it with mine. The only bunnythat showed any sort of interest was a Dopey, how bizarre, for a Dopey,not so dopey, lol.*



*Badger*

*First thing this morning when I came into the kitchen (Ican see all the hutches from there) I looked over, and Badger was justsitting under his dome, he looked ever so sweet. I can't take pics ofhim unless he is running because anytime anyone goes near him he startsrunnign frantically, lol, but it would have made a gem of apicture.*

*I put Badger in the big run today with things he doesn'tnormally have. One of those is a covered cat litter tray that we boughtspecifically for the rabbits to shelter in if the weather is bad. Itwas windy so I gave it to him, so what does he do? He sits right on thetop of it. It's rather large, and its quite impressive that somethingso small can jump so high. He's so cute.*

*I was sitting by the big patio doors, with their runs theother side of the doors, and I look around and there is Badger runningmerrily around, the next thing I know he has taken off from all fourlegs (not a two legged 'normal' rabbit jump), moved about 2 feetforwards in this position and then landed and carried on running. Itlooked really funny, but I must confess, I have never seen a four pawto four paw rabbit jump before, gerbils, yes, rabbits? no.*


----------



## Flashy (May 8, 2007)

[align=center]*




*[/align]

[align=center]*I miss you Angel*[/align]

[align=center]*Had you been here, we would have partied it up proper bunny stylee*[/align]

[align=center]*Never forgotten, always remembered*[/align]


----------



## mezeta (May 9, 2007)

Your post made me feel sad too. Its so lovelythat you cared so much about him, its always hard to lose a pet,sometimes I will be playing with Jess and sometimes I think "what thehell will I do when your not here?!? Its mad how you start worryingabout things like that after all Jess is only 6months old so shouldhave lots of bunny hops left in her yet 

Love to all your bunnies past and present xxxx


----------



## mezeta (May 9, 2007)

P.S. Where did you get your Hay Cubes from? I'velooked in shops but can't find them think I might have to buy on-line,heehee the Dopeys are cute ... Sandy is still a firm favorite though


----------



## Flashy (May 9, 2007)

I got my hay cubes from a local pet shop that ispart of a garden centre. I couldn't find any in the major chain shops,so maybe its worth you looking in the smaller shops for some?

I used to be scared to lose Flash after on having had home for a fewmonths. I remember panicking that when I was late twenties I wouldn'thave him. Little did I know that a few months later I wouldn't have himand I would still only be in my early twenties. Enjoy every singlemoment you have with Jess, treasure you time, take pics, recordmemories, and if something tragic does happen to her you have things tohold on to.


----------



## Flashy (May 9, 2007)

*Loofy Boofy*

*My Sweet Boof*

*3 long months have passed. That's too long.*

*I have shut down my sweet cake, I can't feel, I can't think about you, Tubs, Moon. It hurts, and it scares me.*

*I'm so so sorry for making you breed again. Had you not, then maybeyou could have been ok. Maybe I might have realised what was going on,maybe you might be alive now.*

*Cloudlooks more and more like you everyday. He has filled out his cheeks now and has a definite Boofy look.*

*Your rose is the tallest. It's spindly, but stands tall above theothers. I can see it from here. I'm sorry I never come tovisit, but I can't bring myself to. I know I will, it's onlya fewmetres away, but I can't face it. It doesn't mean I don't love youthough, it means I love you all too much.*

*I have been trying to orgnaise my pictures and I keep finding onesof you, cramed in a box, or smirged in a tunnel. You were so quirky, sofunny. So loving, nothing like the Thugs bunny that everyone else saw.You saved your sweetness for me, never lunged at me, or charged or bitme.*

*I remember that very first day I set eyes on you. We had beenhunting for buns since Adam's birthday and when you an OZ came along,it was perfect, but I was at uni so I didn't see you. I had had mybiopsy, and came home to give my parents the results andwhenI walked through the door you and Oz were therewith mum and Adam. So sweet, so small. You were a sociable, interestedlittle bunny, who had clearly been handled early on, Oz was a bit of aloner and wanted to be your friend, but didn't know how. It was sad,you couldn't be bonded. But you had a lovely life, all the toys in theworld, love, care. But I pushed it too far didn't I. I should have beenhappy with the gifts you gave me without pushing for more. I ameternally sorry for that.*

*Remember the time that I put you on the floor and you, as always,went running in a circle to the right, and ran right behind the settee?So I followed and moved the settee and followed you in, to get you out,and what happened? I got stuck too. So there were me and you stuckbehind the settee, so I had to call dad for help, but he came and savedus, lol.*

*That is one the funniest things you ever did.*

*We were so lucky you touched our lives. Having nearly lost you at 4months old to a fit, we were blessed with an extra two and a halfyears, but that's still not long enough. *

*You are another tragedy of the curse that seems to be befalling all our rabbits. *

*I'm so scared Boofy, so scared that we are going to lose other bunsto tragedies like yours, Moons, Tubs, Flashy and Oz. I'm so scared soyou have to stand there at the bridge, arm to arm with the others, forma barrier, please, I'm begging you, do not let ANYONE else through.There's 5 of you from this generation, and maybe about 20 from previousyears, so use your strength, and please, I beg you, don't let anyoneelse through. Reject them, send them back. Please Boofy.*

*I miss you my Loofy Boofy, I can't handle losing anyone else, andmissing them the same way. I don't have enough energy left tokeep fighting if things go wrong so please help me here.*

*You gave me three of the greatest gifts I have ever had, you gave me lots of laughs and love. *

*You gave me you, and I love you to bits, and I always will.*

*Sweet dreams sweet cake.*

[align=center]*



*[/align]


----------



## Flashy (May 9, 2007)

*Badger*

*The lady I got Badger from just gave me this pic on theweb, before I only had it in hard copy. How adorable isthis!*

[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## Flashy (May 9, 2007)

*Sandy*

*I love my bunnies and just want them all to be happy, soI look for any sign of happiness. This is Sandy's fourth home, and it'sso lovely to see her happy. *

*I've been sitting with her in the run (I'll post the picslater) and was just watching her, and she went binkying across her run.That's made my day *

*Although she may not be as happy when she gets back toher hutch and realised I have changed it. I did save her nest andreplace it where it came from, but only by the skin of my teeth, Icaught it as it was blowing away (I had put it on the top of her hutchso I didn't accidently throw it away). Thank GOD I caught it, I think Imight have been in disgrace otherwise.*


----------



## JadeIcing (May 9, 2007)

What a cute baby! 

I can not choose I love them all.


----------



## Flashy (May 9, 2007)

*Cloud*

*What a dope. An absolute dope. It started to rain hereabout 4ish, so I put Sky, the Dopeys and Sandy away (they had been intheir runs). Cloud has a run attached to his hutch which Ihad opened today and was thinking that he would take cover if he neededit.*

*WRONG! Cloud heard my voice (so this is actually myfault, oops) and lept from his dry corner into the rain and was madlyrunning around, so I had to get this drippingwet,muddyrabbit, and dry it, lol. What a donut, howhard would it have been for him to go and sit in his hutch. *

*He loved the attention that being dried got him (maybethat was all part of his plan). so he has gone back to his hutch, dry,fluffy and content, and I am left with muddy rabbit paw prints all overmy legs, lol.*



*The Dopeys*

*The Dopeys met Sandy for the first time today, and they seemed to find her rather perplexing.*


[align=center]*



*[/align]
*One Dopey was scared by her.*


[align=center]*



*[/align]
*The other Dopey seemed to take great delight in following her around wherever she went.*


[align=center]*



*[/align]

[align=center]*



*[/align]

[align=left]*Also, today, they had the cat litter tray(the one Badger was jumping on yesterday) for the first time, and oneDopey jumped up and sat there for ages. I guess it's a good vantagepoint, and rather clever for a Dopey. It wasn't so clever though, whenI put the divider in, and she walked next to the cat litter tray, andgot stuck in a small space. Well done Dopey, lol.*[/align]


*Sandy*

*This is what Sandy's nest currently looks like. *


[align=center]*



*[/align]
*I got in the run with Sandy today, like I said before,and took some pics. She seemed to spend more time on two legs than onfour. I think bunnies standing on two legs are awfully cute, sotherefore it is my duty to show you those pics. Oh yes itis.*


[align=center]*



*[/align]

[align=center]*



*[/align]

[align=center]*



*[/align]
*'Are you taking my picture? Good'*


[align=center]*



*[/align]

[align=center]*



*[/align]

[align=center]*



*[/align]

[align=center]*



*[/align]
*She's just a really cute bunny.*


[align=center]*



*[/align]


----------



## TinysMom (May 9, 2007)

They're all adorable but I think I'm coming to steal Sandy......she just steals my heart.

Peg


----------



## Flashy (May 9, 2007)

:nope:


----------



## TinysMom (May 9, 2007)

But she would be such a good friend for my Tio...

Here he is as a youngster...he's now almost 2 1/2 years old..









I put him outside today in the grass (in a pen) - I may have to go take pictures...

Peg


----------



## Flashy (May 9, 2007)

Aw, I love the second one, all relaxed, that's so cute!

Yes, go and take some pics!I bet you can get some gorgeous ones, he's obviously pretty photogenic.


----------



## Pipp (Jun 22, 2007)

test


----------



## Jenson (Jun 24, 2007)

What a lovely bunny family you have. I love 'The Dopeys', how cute!


----------



## Flashy (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm not going to keep this updated regularly, but I just thought I would add some random things every now and then.

My random facts for the day are

~All the dinkies who live inside are bigger than all those that live inside. And randomly, the ones who are inside were the ones who started off smaller.

~We might have accidental dinky dinkies, but if we do, Sunny is young and hopefully won't keep them (although if we did have them and she lost them I would bbe gutted, I'm just hoping she isn't up the duff, so to speak.) If she is, she's due 6th Jan (yes,this was yesterdays accident).

~Dawn, Hope, Sunny bonding is going well ( a bit too well :/ ).

~The Dopeys and Cloud are doing superbly living as a three, it's so cute.

End of random facts.


----------



## polly (Dec 7, 2007)

first of all YEAH tracy your blog i sback:biggrin2:

:shock:did i miss something when we were chatting last night maybe you are ok and she didnt lift if you got the airplane ears life might get interesting!!


----------



## Flashy (Dec 7, 2007)

I don't think she lifted, but if she did I don't even know who the father is, just that Sky is a grandfather and Flashy will be a great grandaddy.

Oh, and Dawn and Hope and Sunny have been grooming each other. This is going too well to be true.


----------



## polly (Dec 7, 2007)

could be interesting you will be needing more space like me soon!!!


----------



## binkies (Dec 8, 2007)

I agree with your opinion of rabbits standing up. It is too cute! My favorite picture is the one where she is kind of looking over her shoulder.


----------



## Flashy (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm so scared right now.

Sky didn't eat his hay last night. That doesn't sound like a major thing but he always eats it.

He's done loads of poo in his litter tray, but I don't know from when. He is perky and fine, but I'm scared.

I'm scared he's going to die. Terrified infact. Irrational? Possibly, but I hate this time of year and it always always always makes me on edge. 

He HAS to be ok. Last time I said that though, the bunny wasn't.


----------



## Flashy (Dec 12, 2007)

It's having a spasm :/ (not the rabbit, my blog)


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 9, 2008)

Bumping for new photos! :biggrin2:


----------



## Flashy (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow. How random. I saw the title and thoughts, how weird, someone has the same same for their blog as I used for my old blog. :embarrassed:

I was thinking about starting a new blog when it came to my year being here, but then I thought it might be better to wait until after the forum move. Last time we moved forums I lost 14 pages of my blog, which was why I let it die.

No pics right now though.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 9, 2008)

Well, I'm trying to figure out who you still have and how many and what all they look like 

I've picked a couple from here that I'd like to nap! :biggrin2:


----------



## Flashy (Apr 9, 2008)

lol, from the original page we have all the same ones except Sunshine (and soon, Sweep), the tort butterfly lop.

We also have 7 of Sky's children (known as the Dinkies), four spotties, two black selfs and an otter.

Not as good as having pictures, but good enough for now


----------

